# On top of my bike shop....



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

Been in and out of this place for years.  Always wear a hat and never really looked up until one day about a month I was shopping across the street and while I was getting in my car I saw it.

Today I got a photo.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 31, 2015)

Expensive decoration!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

...so it's been a month since you saw it and it's not at _your _place yet???


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

Already talked to the owner, NFS.  They said it's been up there since the place first opened in 1933.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd be curious to know how bad off it is but like Rusty said that is a fairly expensive bike. Does he know what it is and what its worth? V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd be curious to know how bad off it is but like Rusty said that is a fairly expensive bike. Does he know what it is and what its worth? V/r Shawn




I don't even know what it is and what it's worth.  Yes, I would imagine that it's pretty weathered.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 31, 2015)

It's a Star

https://www.google.com/search?q=sta...7uYGABQ&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1517&bih=714&dpr=0.9


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Already talked to the owner, NFS.  They said it's been up there since the place first opened in 1933.




What a waste.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 31, 2015)

catfish said:


> What a waste.




Ain't that the truth...


----------



## filmonger (Jan 31, 2015)

If they feel that way - maybe they should consider a replica.....and save the poor old star! Or at least bring it in doors for display. Bet if you told him what it was worth he might change his mind. The Bike business is tough these days.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

filmonger said:


> If they feel that way - maybe they should consider a replica.....and save the poor old star! Or at least bring it in doors for display. Bet if you told him what it was worth he might change his mind. The Bike business is tough these days.





Nobody has told me what it's worth.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm sure someone by now has figured out the store based on my location.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking at the store front I wouldn't think they care about the history of anything. Just a plain modern store front. They could sell the bike and re-due the store front and draw more customers in. It doesn't sound like anybody is really seeing the bike for what is and saying I think I will go in there and buy something. Bummer! Maybe it can be saved?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Looking at the store front I wouldn't think they care about the history of anything. Just a plain modern store front. They could sell the bike and re-due the store front and draw more customers in. It doesn't sound like anybody is really seeing the bike for what is and saying I think I will go in there and buy something. Bummer! Maybe it can be saved?




They aren't into vintage.  They have a partial Whizzer inside that I posted a while back.  The store was purchased from the original family about 10 years ago, and they took all the old stuff with them as part of the deal.  They stick with the new high end road and mountain bike stuff.  They don't really deal in used bikes.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 31, 2015)

Some star info...

1890 Safety Ordinary Star 58 Bicycle


edited by David Barth, 6 June 2011.
Courtesy The Forney Museum of Transportation at 4303 Brighton Blvd., Denver, Colorado 80216. Photos were taken in June 2011. 

This bicycle is called the "Star 58." Because of the large and small wheel design, it was called by various names including "ordinary," "penny farthing," "standard," and "high wheeler." It was built by the H. B. Smith Co. of Smithville, New Jersey. 

It was called a "Safety" because of the pedal arrangement. The pedals moved up-and-down, transmitting power through leather straps to the hub, instead of going around in a circular pattern which could have improved rider stability. 

The bicycle has wooden grips, a leather seat, and a brake pad that rubs against the wheel.

Unusual features:
1)	Unlike most high-wheelers of its time, the front wheel was small. The small front wheel provided a better turning radius than a large wheel in front. 
2)	With a wheel in front of the rider's position instead of behind it, there is less likelihood of the rider flying over the handlebars if the front wheel were to hit a curb or during hard braking. 

The original price of this bicycle was $135, 3 or 4 times the price of other bicycles of its time. Because of the large, 58-inch wheel and the ratchet-type drive, this was the fastest bicycle in the world. Only one other bicycle like this one is in existence, and it is in the Smithsonian Institute in Washington, D.C. 

A small, alcohol-fueled steam engine was mounted on the front fork of a few Star bicycles, making them the only steam-powered bicycles, as well as the first motorcycles. 

This is exhibit #132. 

Additional information or anecdotes provided to the Museum would be appreciated.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 31, 2015)

I say crawl up there one night and take it.....what a waste ... shop owners are idiots...


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks pretty cool right where it is . Good to see  folks that don't have to attach dollar signs to everything they own.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 31, 2015)

Offer them $5000.00 - $6000.00 cash and maybe then they'd budge.........................


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 31, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I say crawl up there one night and take it.....what a waste ... shop owners are idiots...




What a waste ... some people are idiots! I'm sure that's what the DA's and the police say after they've arrested and convicted you for grand larceny?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 31, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> What a waste ... some people are idiots! I'm sure that's what the DA's and the police say after they've arrested and convicted you for grand larceny?



True. ....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 31, 2015)

Or they hail you as a hero for saving history. .. but I doubt it


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

filmonger said:


> Some star info...
> 
> 1890 Safety Ordinary Star 58 Bicycle
> 
> ...




So they are saying that those 2 are the only ones in existance, I guess the one on top of the bicycle shop is the 3rd?


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I say crawl up there one night and take it.....what a waste ... shop owners are idiots...




Don't do the crime, if you can't do the time....


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

I just called them and told them what it was.  Told the guy to call the owner and told them to get it off the roof.

Told them one was in a museum in Colorado, the other in the Smithsonian, and the third is on a roof in Glenside.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 31, 2015)

*not rare ,*

mass produced in many variations , some had 2 speed hubs ,the example shown from denver ,has the rare stall star luggage rack attachments ,for the leather saddle bags


----------



## walter branche (Jan 31, 2015)

*more examples , check out copake auction*

the burnt star safety sold for over 12,000


----------



## walter branche (Jan 31, 2015)

the  burnt example was found in the rafters of a burned out barn , the insurance company sent it to copake auction ,,  imagine there surprise when it sold for more than 12,000


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice to know I can go down the street and look at a museum piece without paying a fee to get in.


Awesome stuff Walter!


----------



## walter branche (Jan 31, 2015)

*bottom photos*

left sold for 10,000  + ,,,,, on the right 8,000.00+


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

walter branche said:


> left sold for 10,000  + ,,,,, on the right 8,000.00+





So $3000-$5000 would probably be fair on the roof bike that's touch every drop of rain it's seen over the past 82 years?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just spoke with the owner of the store.  It's in bad shape.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 31, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Just spoke with the owner of the store.  It's in bad shape.



Yeah I did too... what a shame


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 31, 2015)

But, could be saved!!


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

willswares1220 said:


> But, could be saved!!




I think their might be some agreement with the previous owner that it can't leave the roof???


----------



## walter branche (Jan 31, 2015)

i have bought a rusty example for 2,500, and sold  for 8,000, i have sold my full nickle star for 10,000, i do not think that bike has been there that long , the spokes usually are gone after 35 to 50 years outside . the rims are very unusual on these bikes ..., to buy this bike and put it in service , you could just save your time and money and buy a ready to ride at copake ,,  they are there every year , in the field ,or in the auction


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 31, 2015)

When I talked to the owner, he said it's been up there since '45.  Was guessing maybe it was put up there when it first opened in '33.

As for the spokes, well that makes me wonder.  Maybe they sprayed it with some kind of sealant to protect it?  Now that would be interesting.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 31, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> I think their might be some agreement with the previous owner that it can't leave the roof???




I am the previous owner of many things and I found that I no longer have any say in what the new owner does with them.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 31, 2015)

*a shire hanging around outside this restaurant*

shire pinata 1879


----------



## wasp3245 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello world 

Lite stars upon roofs at Christmas is one thing ... an 1883-4 American Star is a crime ...

The Star was an all "American" design safety bicycle , not a cheap knock off of the English high bikes. The  little wheel in the front and drive wheel in the back  , free wheel hub, coil spring on down tube for suspension , brake to rear wheel , mounting via step on side ...like a horse. Treadle action which is most efficient once you learn to gallop with your feet. Very tight turning radius  and fast , (once to develop your stair climbing muscle set).  G. W Pressey patented the Star in 1880 and production began by H. B. Smith of Smithville NJ in 1881. It took about 2 years for them to get their act together allowing the public to act as the R&D department in the field.  But with bugs worked out the Star won at the annual races in Springfield Mass... and sales took off ...as all boys know it is the bike that makes you fast , rider is secondary. 
The Star was shunned as an outcast till it's victory. The Star was not considered a bicycle ( legally ) as it did not violate any of Pope's patents ,much to his dismay and frustration.   Pique production years 1883-1889 , but  production ran from 1881 -1895 . With the introduction of the rear wheel chain drive safety in 1886 ( the Rover bicycette ) in America, Star  sales began to wane . By 1890 annual production was in the range of 100 + - bikes . In total about 7200 Stars ( all varieties ) were made, representing about 8-9% of total American made high bikes .... not bad considering it was called the New Jersey grass hopper .  
Stars to ride are good fun ...if you put in the effort to devolve some muscles ..it  is not riding a bike .. coasting is great .... and they fly down a hill .. praying that the little spoon brake works well .  Easiest way off is doing a wheelie .... all the girls go for that ..  if you try and jump off the back ( ordinary style) no off spring for you but a future singing in the Vienna boys choir for life.    
All antique bikes are rare if you are looking in the wrong places ... but the universe does provide for those who try and show some initiative. 
There are rare Stars and there are Stars ... not too many folks know the difference or care.  Most collectors / museums etc ..like a Star in the line up because it is dramatically different looking  ( un-ordinary)   ... so prices can be all over the map depending more  who needs or wants a Star this year over what Star this year might be available . 
The roof Star is an "American" star  sold for 75.00 ... with they style brake 83-84   ... run of the mill star ..a better photo of the treadles would help ..looks as if they are rocking pedals... which was an option ..and rarely seen ... ( most commonly just a non moving foot rest at the end of the lever/ treadle) .. in use the rocking ones not a good idea even as a 2.00 option . 
Worth ? you better kick the tires on this one before peeling the green ... is the drive mech still  in the hub ?   rims are unique to a Star , yes you could replace but then it is a botch job ...  the Star frames do have some meat of them ... but 50 years of weather will take a toil on anything ...  buy for 2-3 K put another 2-3K + in restoration depending on the condition  and be able to sell depending on the annual crop of Stars available for 5-7 K ... 
In defense of the  shop owner that put it up there ... by mid 1890's any high bike was considered a Penny Farthing ..( old and worthless) .Street value of $ 5.00 ...so it was  a good cheap advertising piece ... many an ordinary were used as signs ..mail boxes  etc ...heck there was a French chateau that used Velocipedes as a fence ......
Different time and different values .
Cheers Carey ( happy Star rider ) 
View attachment 194296View attachment 194297View attachment 194298 
PS the Star at the Forney  is a 57" ..Stars were made in 3" climbs  39,42,45,48,51,54,57, cataloged early on but never seen 60" . The Forney is a very early frame 81-82 and yes very rare  frame design ..not a good one just rare, the huge size is also very rare ... most Stars 45-51 ...  so mounting a 57" Star is akin to mounting a Clydesdale horse ..size does matter.


----------



## wasp3245 (Jan 31, 2015)

Walter a Shire !!!  an expensive Mexican pinata...    the Shire was  patented in 1879 ...yes yes I know it looks like a velocipede ...but 79 ..they were instant antiques once you rolled it out the showroom floor...... Pope and Pratt must have thought Shire was crazy introducing a velocipede after that duck had been cooked ten years prior ...as they  did not even go after him with a lawsuit .... 

so a 136 year old bicycle waving in the breeze .. a fine example of pearls placed  before swine 

if you made  up the story no one would believe you ..
Cheers Carey


----------



## walter branche (Jan 31, 2015)

velocipede ,according to definition in encyclopedia , i changed the wording


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 1, 2015)

The owner is going to get up there and take some photos within the next week.  Weather kind of sucks around here.  I'm sure their is plenty of ice on the roof.


----------

